# hello! this is a great resource and community,happy to be here!



## davestreasurechest (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi my name is Dave and i live in Lawrence,ks , 3yrs ago my daughter caught a female chinese and we put her on the back porch and males arrived soon after ,mated and laid ooth and next year babies , since then i am hooked ,this year i have bought several species and have begun to breed hatch and care for them , so far i have bought from Rebecca(Mantisplace) and Yen Saw who have provided me with a great start on different species,..

I look forward to dealing and conversing with you all ,...thank you!


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome Dave!


----------



## revmdn (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 23, 2009)

Hello, Dave, and welcome to the forum!  Browsing and researching past threads and the "sticky" threads at the top of each section will help much in your quest for information. You might try using the "Search" feature for specifics. Best of luck with your newfound hobby and enjoy!! Great to have you here!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 23, 2009)

hello bug in the box guy! like the name! WElcome from OHIO!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 23, 2009)

hello bug in the box guy! like the name! WElcome from OHIO!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma, AZ!


----------



## ismart (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## d17oug18 (Aug 23, 2009)

welcome welcome from california.


----------



## charleyandbecky (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome from Georgia.

Rebecca


----------



## spicey (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Dave (and your daughter too)! !


----------



## cloud jaguar (Aug 23, 2009)

welcome from los angeles


----------



## Opivy (Aug 23, 2009)

welcome!


----------

